# Transferencia de archivos entre Sony Xperia S y Gentoo

## Latinvs

Buenas.

Me he hecho con un "listófono" Android, en concreto el Sony Xperia S, y al intentar conectarlo por USB para transferir archivos Gentoo no l odetecta correctamente; detectarlo lo detecta, pero dice que es una cámara de fotos y KDE me lanza el notificador de dispositivos pero para decirme que ha encontrado una cámara y que si quiero descargar las fotos con Gwenview o Digikam (cosa que tampoco funciona, pero esa es otra historia que ahora no es muy de mi interés).

El móvil viene con Android 2.3.7; por lo que he leído, desde la 2.3 Google usa el protocolo MTP, de manera que los almacenamientos de estos aparatos ya no se comportan como memorias USB grandes. En fin, que para que mi Gentoo se entendiese con MTP he instalado el paquete mtpfs, per oal intentar montar mi smartphone:

```
# mtpfs -o allow_other -o /media/carpeta_ de_montaje
```

no pasa nada, la consola da un salto de línea como que la orden se ha ejecutado correctamente pero en la carpeta de montaje no se muestra nada de nada.

Comprobando con mtp-detect se ve que no está funcionando:

```
# mtp-detect

libmtp version: 1.1.1

Listing raw device(s)

   No raw devices found.
```

pero estar está, obviamente, si no KDE no me diría que ha detectado una cámara, de hecho lsusb lo lista como:

```

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0fce:0169 Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications AB 
```

y dmesg ejecutado nada más conectarlo dice:

```

usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd
```

El modo de conexión USB en el teléfono está puesto como MTP sólo para almacenamiento interno (sic), o sea, lo que toca para este menester.

Me he bajado una ISO de Ubuntu, por aquello de que pese a todo lo que se le quiera criticar las cosas suelen funcionar a la primera, y la he "ddeado" a USB para reiniciar mi ordenador desde esa USB con Ubuntu, y tal y como imaginaba mi teléfono funciona a la primera: lo conectas y aparece un diálogo diciendo si lo quieres abrir como unidad de almacenamiento o como cámara, escojo lo primero y abro Nautilus y gestiono los archivos que hay en el móvil perfectamente, o sea, que evidentemente no es ningún problema de incompatibilidad por algún controlador puñetero que en Linux da problemas ni nada así; mi problema es que no tengo ni idea de qué puede ser. ¿Alguna pista?

Saludos.

----------

## lavish

Ehya.

I've found this thread looking for a similar problem (mounting an xperia u). All you need is the development version of libmtp, available in portage. Reference.

Cheers  :Wink: 

----------

